# Police reverse stance on taping of officers' actions



## CJIS

*Police reverse stance on taping of officers' actions*
The Boston Globe - ‎4 hours ago‎

By Maria Cramer Two Boston police officers showed poor judgment when they arrested a bystander for filming them on Boston Common in 2007, the department has ruled, in a reversal of its initial position that the officers had done nothing wrong.


----------



## pahapoika

translation = management is feeling pressure and decided to throw the line staff under the bus !


----------



## cc3915

....but from 2007? C-mon man!


----------



## Kilvinsky

cc3915 said:


> ....but from 2007? C-mon man!


Isn't there some 'timely' question here? I can't wait for some retired cop to be ridiculed for slapping a suspect back in, hell, say 1973 when said suspect spit on him or something. These days, you're never safe.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Kilvinsky said:


> Isn't there some 'timely' question here? I can't wait for some retired cop to be ridiculed for slapping a suspect back in, hell, say 1973 when said suspect spit on him or something. These days, you're never safe.


Seriously!! The reality is that law "enforcement" isn't some pretty little dance, with glitz & glamour. Of course, I never expect the spineless wonders of the world to understand that.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Just in case you ever wanted a clearer picture as to why cops don't trust their administrations.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

"WE got your back...until we change our minds"


----------



## 7costanza

Just keep an SEIU member with you like Martha Coakley so when someone's taping you they can slam them to the ground without getting YOUR hands dirty.


----------

